# Rage Against The Machine for UK XMAS No.1!



## Salazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I had no idea where to post this, but I've settled for here. =]

Basically, this all started from a Facebook group of which is trying make make Rage Against The Machine's 'Killing In The Name' Christmas No.1 in the UK to beat this years X-Factor winner off the top slot.

If you have Facebook you can join, get more information here: http://bit.ly/inthename

Or if you use twitter, this is the trending topic: #ratm4xmas

And a news article about the matter: http://www.clashmusic.com/news/rage-against-the-machine-christmas-hit   =]

Even if you're not from the UK, would be greatly appreciated if you help us make it! 

If you have nothing nice to say, don't say it. You are moving this topic, that's fine. If you are deleting this topic, okay but in the process can you delete my account because it's not being used at the moment.  =P


----------



## departuresong (Dec 4, 2009)

...Why?


----------



## Salazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> ...Why?


Quote from Orange UK news:

'' They are supporting a web campaign which aims to fight Simon Cowell's perceived stranglehold over the UK charts.

The Facebook group explains: "Fed up of Simon Cowell's latest karaoke act being Christmas number one?

"Me too... So who's up for a mass-purchase of the track Killing In The Name... as a protest to the X Factor b******s?"

For the last four years, the coveted festive top spot has been dominated by the winners of the Cowell-created reality show.''


----------



## departuresong (Dec 4, 2009)

What exactly about it requires protest, though? I am genuinely curious.


----------



## Salazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> What exactly about it requires protest, though? I am genuinely curious.


It's the principle that the XFactor has destroyed the tradition of the Christmas Number 1. The last 4 years Simon Cowell has made a mint out of the XFactor and it's artists (which all but a select few disappear within a few months). Basically it's a pain in the arse that every year it's unbelievably predictable who will win. Just for once (In 4 years) wouldn't it be great for a decent artist to make Christmas No. 1? You may not agree but so far 62,000+ people in 3 days do!


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't care if an X-Factor winner makes the Christmas number one. I don't even see why they don't deserve it, either. If people like the music why shouldn't they be Christmas number one? 

I don't understand this at all. Yeah, you might think _x_ deserves it but if they don't get it it's because people aren't buying their music. People buy what they like and enjoy. Deal with it.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 6, 2009)

Uh, good... luck with that!

(There IS a reason Rage Against the Machine are not usually in the UK Top 40.)


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe if they promised to perform the single naked on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe if RATM didn't suck


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

I just died a little on the inside.

RALLY ROUND THA FAM'LY uhh no.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Dec 20, 2009)

It worked. RATM have Christmas No. 1.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 20, 2009)

Hooray! :D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 20, 2009)

the power of BAAAAW has defeated the mass market? what is this?

good for you guys I guess.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 20, 2009)

I was all for not-X factor winning

but then I heard the RATM song and was all "...why"
seriously, you all should've picked a better song (or artist) to support


----------



## Minish (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think most people realise that X Factor gets the number 1 each year because _people buy it each year_. Simon Cowell isn't manipulating the public psychically or something.

Still, it was interesting to see RATM actually win, though I was a bit sceptical at first because they sound a bit shit. It's also nice to hear that the protest raised money for charity in a few ways. :D


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol what.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Dec 20, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I don't think most people realise that X Factor gets the number 1 each year because _people buy it each year_. Simon Cowell isn't manipulating the public psychically or something.


The people that you describe though are normally the halfwitted braindead people who make up 70% of those who watch the X Factor. They quite literally will buy a record because they like the person who sang it, or because they feel it's their duty to the X Factor. I know from personal experience of my braindead extended family who bought _seven fucking copies_ because they thought that Joe was cute.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations, you beat fire with fire.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not from the UK or whatever, so I don't know what the "x-factor" christmas song usually consists of, but I'm guessing it's horrible, "adult-contemporary"-esque pop, or something like that? Even though RATM might not be a very good band, I'd rather have shitty anarchist punks than something that sounds like this. A symbolic victory, you could say.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 21, 2009)

No it's from a mass "Idol" pop thing for 12 year old kids.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 21, 2009)

> The people that you describe though are normally the halfwitted braindead people who make up 70% of those who watch the X Factor. They quite literally will buy a record because they like the person who sang it, or because they feel it's their duty to the X Factor. I know from personal experience of my braindead extended family who bought seven fucking copies because they thought that Joe was cute.


...so? That's their personal choice? The whole point of the charts is to catalogue what the public likes, not what some hardcore group thinks everyone else should listen to. 

It's not like the Christmas no.1 has any real meaning to your life. You can still go enjoy your ROW ROW FIGHT DA MAN music while everyone else can listen to their pop music.


----------

